# Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays from Canon Rumors



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 22, 2017)

```
I’d like to wish everyone out there a Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday. It has been great to have all of you reading and contributing to this little spot on the web.</p>


<p>Have a great time with your loved ones.</p>
<p>Please do not drink and drive, that’s near a dear to my heart.</p>
<p>Happy shooting,

Craig // Canon Rumors Guy</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays to you Craig and to all CR members.

Although I no longer a Canon user, still, visit CR daily. Awesome forum as away!!!


----------



## unfocused (Dec 22, 2017)

Thank you for providing a great source for rumors and a place for people to endlessly debate their passion. This is the only forum I participate in and with good reason. Thanks also to the forum family. I love hearing the perspectives of others, especially those from around the world.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 22, 2017)

_"All I want for Christmas is a new 50 prime with autofocus and a compass in the stock and this thing which tells time." _

-- Me, every year

To all at CR, CR Guy, and you the forum-dwellers of the highest order, have a wonderful holiday season. Travel safe, eat too much, and take lots of pictures.

- A


----------



## jprusa (Dec 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays


----------



## stevelee (Dec 22, 2017)

Mele Kalikimaka to you all. I’ve shot about 1400 pictures with my G7II so far in Hawaii so far, and will shortly head out to shoot a few more before I go to the basketball tournament tonight. 

I started coming to this forum for rumors of when the 6D2 might finally appear, and I’ve found enough of interest to stick around even after I ignored all the dire warnings about DR and went ahead and bought the thing. Some day I might even shoot a photo at ISO 100 to find out what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and to all members.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas and I hope all have a good time. be safe and enjoy.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas from the great white north.....


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Dec 22, 2017)

A very Merry 1D Xmas M2 to all!


----------



## infared (Dec 22, 2017)

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## tron (Dec 22, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays to you Craig and to all CR members.
> 
> Although I no longer a Canon user, still, visit CR daily. Awesome forum as away!!!


There is still hope for you to come back when Canon makes a mirrorless


----------



## tron (Dec 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all of you


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 22, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you too and all CR members! Happy shooting!


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all CR dwellers.


----------



## James Larsen (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## AUGS (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy and Prosperous New Year to all.
Thank you all for your informative and guided posts throughout the year.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all!



Christmas display 2017 iPhone 7plus © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## ethanz (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone. Its great to be part of a community of gas blowing Canonites.


----------



## sanj (Dec 23, 2017)

All the love


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi Don. 
Thanks for the offer mate but I’m trying to watch my figure, I used to have hollow legs but they filled up and it is now spilling over the top!  those cookies (biscuits) do look delicious though!

Hi Craig. 
Thank you for hosting and gently guiding this in to one of the nicest communities I have had the privilege to be part of. 

Seasons greetings and best wishes for a happy healthy and prosperous New Year to all. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> Merry Christmas from the great white north.....


----------



## jazz55 (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone! Thanks for all the great information and interesting reads throughout the year.


----------



## Dfunk99 (Dec 23, 2017)

Thanks for hosting this site - I find it very informative & enjoy reading what all equipment everyone has.
Merry Christmas to all here from North Mississippi - where it's Raining all day today, & Happy New Year!!


----------



## lion rock (Dec 23, 2017)

Yes, yes, a Great Seasons greetings to all!
A wonderful and successful shootings in 2018! Hope to see more excellent photos from all.
-r


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 23, 2017)

_*Merry Christmas, and Happy Holidays !*_

Christmas decoration from the Edgartown Lobster Men.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 24, 2017)

+1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 24, 2017)

Looking forward to more CR humour in the coming year.

Seasons greatings and all the best to all on CR, may your dream camera wishes come true in 2018.

Jack


----------



## ethanz (Dec 24, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> may your dream camera wishes come true in 2018.



I don't know if there is anything left to dream of. We both have great cameras and lenses, not sure what more I need! lol


----------



## Macoose (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks Everyone for this great forum and for the help when I've asked for it.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!

Macoose


----------



## AaronT (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas to you Craig. Thanks for Canon Rumors. I'm an infrequent participant but check in every day. The only forum I participate in at all. Santa brought me a new 5Dsr and a 24-70L F4. The buffet shot was #0003. Very happy with it. I know, I left some fish food on the buffet for the shot. My 5D MKII is a backup now.
Thanks to all who participate. I love the banter and learn from all of you. Well, most of you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 25, 2017)

Have a happy Boxing Day tomorrow to all those Canadians and other civilized countries


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 26, 2017)

AaronT said:


> Merry Christmas to you Craig. Thanks for Canon Rumors. I'm an infrequent participant but check in every day. The only forum I participate in at all. Santa brought me a new 5Dsr and a 24-70L F4. The buffet shot was #0003. Very happy with it. I know, I left some fish food on the buffet for the shot. My 5D MKII is a backup now.
> Thanks to all who participate. I love the banter and learn from all of you. Well, most of you.



Lucky you - Thanks for sharing.

I would like to see what other photo gear showed up for the holidays in Rumor members stockings.


----------



## Cariboucoach (Dec 26, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night!


----------

